# Partner / Fiancee Visas for Australian Resident



## zutroy3004 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys

I am new to the forum and have tried searching for this topic with little luck.

I am an Australian Resident who has recently relocated to Singapore for work. I currently hold a two year EP. 

My Fiancee is a Thai national who holds an Australian Partner Visa (309) and we are having a lot of trouble in finding a Visa for her to live here in Singapore with me.

She has come in on a 30 day visitor Visa a number of times, however this wont work too many more times as they do question her every single time.

She has been looking for a job but without luck, so I am wondering if any has any tips, suggestions or contacts who might be able to help us?

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are (or get) married you can get a DP for her (which which she MIGHT be allowed to work on an LoC).
If you have a registered partnership in your home country and lived together for a while, you might get an LTVP for her - but getting it won't be easy and she will not be allowed to work in Singapore. I don't know if an "Australian Partner Visa" is sufficient for this. 
If you are just in an informal relationship, or both your home countries does not recognise non-married partnerships, there is no way.


----------



## zutroy3004 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Beppi. 

We are 'De-Facto' in Australia and have been together for over 7 years. It looks like LTVP is worth trying. The working this is not an issue.

I do appreciated your response.

Cheers


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore, from what I know, doesn't recognize fiance status as OZ does ... especially if one of the party is an Asian ...

and for your partner you need to get a Dependant pass, as you are EP holder in Singapore ... not LT VP. and DP has to be applied by your employer, and not many employers want to trouble themselves applying DP for unmarried couples ..


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

DP is only available to married spouses of EP holder (and it can be sponsored by the EP holder him/herself, without involvement of the employer, although chances of approval are probably lower).
De-facto relationships which were registered and recognized in the couple's home country were sometimes granted an LTVP in the past, on a case to case basis. But probably ecureilx is right that there are low chances if one partner is Asian (and no chance if one is Singaporean, or for same-sex couples).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> DP is only available to married spouses of EP holder (and it can be sponsored by the EP holder him/herself, without involvement of the employer, although chances of approval are probably lower).
> De-facto relationships which were registered and recognized in the couple's home country were sometimes granted an LTVP in the past, on a case to case basis. But probably ecureilx is right that there are low chances if one partner is Asian (and no chance if one is Singaporean, or for same-sex couples).


PS, you are missing something .. OP Is NOT A RESIDENT here, he is on EP, so the question of LTVP for partner/spouse doesn't arise ...

Has to be a DP,


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.mom.gov.sg/foreign-manpo...dant-pass/before-you-apply/Pages/default.aspx
Long Term Visit Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower
Non-married partners cannot get a DP, but are listed as eligible category for LTVP.


----------

